# Seen removal like this????



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

Maybe this is normal, but I've never seen residential snow removed like this before...starting around 8am a muni grader broke all the packed snow and ice along the sidewalk up and down the street and piled it in the center lane. I thought a loader with a blower would clean it all up....surprised to see just a bucket loader pushing these piles all over the road....more entertaining watching drivers trying to get around the process! A few got caught driving down the wrong way with no way to get over when oncoming traffic appeared 

Some pics for your interest.....


----------



## tailboardtech (Feb 28, 2010)

when ya don't have a blower ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

looks like some fun


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like a make work project to me.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Never seen that before, maybe the residents just got tired of the snow mold on their tree lawns.

I guess it wouldn't be too bad though if all your trips were right hand turns.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Those hunks of ice look to be about 4~6 inches thick...they were probably afraid of busting a snowblower so they hauled with the loader instead.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

DeVries;1162195 said:


> Looks like a make work project to me.


X2


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

It's a clean job though. They use graders around here a lot for plowing state roads.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

seen it down here when a lot of ice build up or hard packed snow


----------



## brbcbrent (Dec 18, 2006)

It was definitely a full-day (prob multi-day) project.....I'm impressed they went to the trouble, especially considering it's not a primary route (according to the city). I was especially impressed with the 'no parking' signs that went up about a half hour before the grader showed up! Almost like someone made the call that morning to do removal


----------



## fisherv (Jan 21, 2009)

A lot of towns around here do the samething. every couple of storms they have to pull sidewalks and clean streets to make room for more. That there looks way to hard for a snow blower


----------



## bmac32 (Jan 7, 2011)

go to 3:21


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

jeez so how many houses are going to go before save a basement gets there. Ive seen bigger lots in a trailer park


----------



## Rex in OTZ (Nov 3, 2010)

*Yes they do.*

Seen that go on just yesterday.

Seen the snow berm in middle of street 3foot high in places while the cleaning takes place.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

They do that here every time it snows on the major city roads. The take a grader and pull it to the center adn load it with a snow blower into the city trucks to haul it away.


----------



## dan67 (Dec 18, 2008)

*snow in the middle of the street*

The city here plows to the middle of the street also. After a few plows they p.u at night using loaders and elevator type machine


----------



## YoeSnow (Feb 18, 2011)

Judging by the street signage, I wonder if it was due to a local school? Do buses and soccer moms and kids walking frequent the area? That could make it a priority.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have sean similar things like that done around hear. But, they all ways do it late at night.


----------



## haligan125 (Dec 17, 2003)

Thats how we do it. We use the blower on softer snow...


----------

